# Turtle Wax Black in a Flash Gel



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone used this?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_192883_langId_-1_categoryId_165682

I'm thinking it might be like Autoglym Bumper Care gel.

Was considering giving this a try as Halfords have a 3 for 2 on all Turtle Wax products.

Cheers

Del


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Out of the two I would go for the autoglym product, I have and used the two products.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry, should have probably worded the first post better.

I'm looking to take advantage of the 3 for 2. Was wondering if it's any good? I have used Bumper Care before.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Del-GTi said:


> Sorry, should have probably worded the first post better.
> 
> I'm looking to take advantage of the 3 for 2. Was wondering if it's any good? I have used Bumper Care before.


It's ok but not as good for use or finish as the AG version, one benefit of it though is that you can use it on tyres also.
Check out the Halfords site though as some products are less than half price which beats the 342 offer :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Like I have a number of times, I think that the AG bumper care is pretty much peerless within their range - Superb stuff!


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, gotta love AG Bumper Care. Used to use it on the bumpers of my dark grey Punto. They almost looked body colour-coded!

Had a look in Halfords today, got some decent deals on. Quite a few items reduced to clear.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autoglym, out of the two, far superior product, best bumper gel i have come across.

Another one that does the job well, but can't be brought from halfords, is wonder wheels car product, not the wheel product but the trim liquid, its a great product, used for many years. Its a wonder brand product from carplan i believe, its called tyre and trim dressing.


----------

